# South ga hunting lease



## Whitetailfreak23 (Aug 3, 2015)

Looking to lease or join a club in ben hill or wilcox county.


----------



## Steve C (Aug 3, 2015)

any luck?....there was a guy in the ben hill shopper last couple of weeks that was looking for a 2 or 3 guy in wilcox county for like $450.00


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Aug 5, 2015)

I will take a look


----------

